# Mighty Grip Clamping system



## Loose nut (Mar 29, 2008)

This might be old news to some, but it's a good idea worth spreading. The picture below is out of a catalog (2007) showing this system of holding down parts for milling, light cuts only, but it is very useful for working on small parts that are difficult to hold by conventional methods. I have used this paper several times with success and one role will last a life time in a home shop, this stuff was made for the model maker. I bought mine at Wholesale Tools but any tool supplier that sells the other Mighty Bite products should have it.


----------

